# Integy Auto-lathe



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Has anyone here used the new Integy Auto-lathe? If so, what are your thoughts? Doesn't seem like a bad price on it, but wanted to get some opinions from people that have used it.

Thanks

RC


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

I've seen it used. It's neat, but nothing special. You would be better off getting a manual lathe like one from Team Cobra


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Get the best you can afford.. 
This is something you will never need to get rid of. There is someone selling a nearly new one for $175 in the swap and sell section.
one advantage is the power feed give you a very consistant surface finish. The surface of the V blocks is Carbide...VERY Hard and will last a LONG time and maintain their accuracy. 
It also has stops to adjust the position of the com.. very nice feature. You do need a 12V power supply to run it.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I agree with getting the best ... wondering how the Integy Lathes compare to the Hudy.

I saw the one in the swap and sell and he's a little high on his price. I can get one right from Integy for $169 and that would be brand new.

http://integy.automated-shops.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=2333&p_catid=26&sid=4wSJJh0-dMHLEOj-58104228221.a0

More comments welcome.

Thanks

RC


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Almost everyone I race with has a Team Cobra lathe. It's a steal at 169 w/ a diamond bit(cost 80 by it's self). The blocks don't wear down and the adjustments are extremely smooth. I've seen Trinity's and Hudy's and they are just as good, but cost more and are more maintaince.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I bought a Team Orion and like it ok, but I wish I'd bought the Hudy. I've 'heard' the cobra lathes are good lathes, but not exceptional. All good lathes have adjustable gibbs, so make sure whatever you buy has them. The Orion and hudy also have adjustable stops so you can't accidentally cut too far towards the turns and ruin your bit. The only thing I can say about Hudy, is they have uncompromising quality, in everything they produce.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

I have a cobra lathe, and I can't really think of anything wrong with it, and for $100 on stormerhobbies.com you can't really go wrong (unless you want a diamond bit, which somebody else has mentioned, the whole thing goes for 169, but at the time I can't justify spending that much money on a bit. I don't know if its true, but I've heard that diamond bits dont actually make a better quality cut, they just last longer, and for the amount of carbide bits I could get for $70, I'm not too worried about that). I have the manual version, and I can see how an automated lathe might make more consistent cuts, but I dont think that would be enough of a difference to justify the extra cash. Besides, I prefer the manual version cause I feel like I'm in more control. Just my $.02


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

JB_The_Evader said:


> I have a cobra lathe, and I can't really think of anything wrong with it, and for $100 on stormerhobbies.com you can't really go wrong (unless you want a diamond bit, which somebody else has mentioned, the whole thing goes for 169, but at the time I can't justify spending that much money on a bit. I don't know if its true, but I've heard that diamond bits dont actually make a better quality cut, they just last longer, and for the amount of carbide bits I could get for $70, I'm not too worried about that). I have the manual version, and I can see how an automated lathe might make more consistent cuts, but I dont think that would be enough of a difference to justify the extra cash. Besides, I prefer the manual version cause I feel like I'm in more control. Just my $.02


Diamond bits do last longer, unless you act careless and chip it. If you don't, you will get equally great cuts from the first pass to your 1000th pass. And yes, they can go for a thousand cuts.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

Yeah I've heard about them lasting upwards of 4 years, and I'll probably pick one up sooner or later. Man this hobby is a money pit lol. $80 bit for a $100 lathe (or more) to save your $40-50 motors. Oh well, its fun :thumbsup:


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

My local track doesn't have a brushless class.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Twitch, Some people feel this is a HOBBY and prefer it that way. Spending money and never having to do maintenance on a motor, I feel, is taking some of the enjoyment out of the hobby. Fine for some, but not for me.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I know sometimes motor building is a pain, but when you really work a motor and figure out what makes it tick, then it dyno's good and runs awesome on the track, it's something to be proud of.

When I think of brushless in RC this anology comes to mind, it would be like Nascar running electic motors. What fun is that, no more Yates Horsepower to worry about, LOL

I mean I think Brushless has it's place. Maybe a class devoted to it on a local level and I think it would make a great spec class. But I dont think you will see it catch on in most National Events.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

erock1331. You said it all.Tinkering on that motor trying everything possibly to weasel out every drop off power is half the fun. So get you the best Lathe and turn those comm's.


----------

